

Startup Quote: Mark Cuban, Co-founder, HDNet - raychancc
http://startupquote.com/post/9987509525

======
raychancc
I’m always afraid of failing. It’s great motivation to work harder.

\- Mark Cuban (@mcuban)

<http://startupquote.com/post/9987509525>

